# How To Add A Pic?



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Tried to copy and paste a pic, but all I get is 'you must enter a post'

Thoughts?


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Have you uploaded the picture to the internet, sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs but if you haven't you have to set up an account on an online hosting site. Two of the most popular are,

www.photobucket.com

or

www.flickr.com 

Then when you have uploaded the pictures you want onto there you grab the links and post them on here


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info, but not about to create an internet hosting account to post just one pic. Would have thought a 200k (say) limit on photos would have been okay as a limitation if server space is an issue - thanks again


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nah I see your point, they are a PITA to set up if your not really ever going to use it. Unfortunately not many forums have a photo hosting capability any more.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry, I beg to differ, all the other forums I use allow photo hosting (i.e. copy and paste) directly, but they limit to size to (say) 200k per photo


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

chris_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, I beg to differ, all the other forums I use allow photo hosting (i.e. copy and paste) directly, but they limit to size to (say) 200k per photo


In that case all you have to do is place the photo on one of your other forums and use the <<properties>> of that picture to post the same image here.

In fact if you post the picture elsewhere, come back here and tell us where it is, one of us will visit the thread on the other forum, interrogate the image for its <<properties>> and then post the picture in your Jupiter thread.

How would that suit you?

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

http://forum.oasi.org.uk/download/file.php?id=146&mode=view


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

chris_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, I beg to differ, all the other forums I use allow photo hosting (i.e. copy and paste) directly, but they limit to size to (say) 200k per photo


Ah must just be unlucky then 

The forum I run used to have it, then I updated the forum software one day and the feature wasn't there any more, never figured out how to get it back.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

chris_s said:


>


Sorted the pic for you, was worth the wait to see it, after this and the super moon shots yesterday I might have to have a serious crack at this stuff :thumbup:


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

This was just done on inexpensive equipment - if you want to get serious you need very deep pockets - recent demo I attended, the guy had spent near on Â£50k on equipment, and still reckoned his images were way below those of the pro's, They were good, no doubt, but he was not perfect by any means. Think NASA budgets and you get the idea.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Photography is one of my hobbies so I have a fair bit of gear, never done anything like that though and TBH I'd be more than happy with your shot.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Effective magnification is near 300x. So that makes it about a 15000mm lens (taking 50mm as 1x) - keeping it still and pointing at the right place (planets move pretty quick at that magnification) is the hardest part.


----------

